# LS XG3037H Throttle Issue



## gorj (Jul 30, 2016)

After owning my LS for three years I have experienced my first mechanical issue. It seems that the throttle control is digital and NOT a mechanical linkage as most tractors I have owned. In other words is drive by wire! A glitch has developed in my control unit. At its lowest position it throws a code on the LED screen and an engine fault light comes on. When that happens the throttle goes to about 1500 RPM and can not be lowered or raised. My dealer tells me that several of these have had this issue and he is presently seeing if he can warranty it given its past history. BUT I have found a work around - When using the throttle lever, I never take the RPM below 1200 RPM and everything works fine.


----------

